# Rememner the gorgeous red bunny from Holland??



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

In case you don't, this is Poppy after I bought her back from the Houten show from a German breeder










And this is what I found on going to clean her out this afternoon










At first I was annoyed she'd piled all her bedding up against one end because I opened the hutch and it fell out everywhere, then I got the shock of my life when I went to grab a handful and it moved :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

did you buy one get 5 free :whistling2:

can i spy a butterfly in there?


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> In case you don't, this is Poppy after I bought her back from the Houten show from a German breeder
> 
> image
> 
> ...


:lol2: Bet you had the fright of your life !!! She is stunning the Mum, awwww cute babies : victory:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

wonder if they`ll be satin lionheads like mom? can you contact the breeder and play `who`s the daddy?`


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

well my jaw is still on the floor and my eyes hurt they're so WIDE!!

I have no idea if one's a butterfly all I know is there are 2 and they're very warm and wriggly and I'm just totally relieved they didn't end up in a bin bag!


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

How exciting! I secretly love when these things happen to me. :blush:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the same thing happened to my brother years ago, he chucked everything out `cause he thought she was haviing a phantom,
we had to go through the black bag and make a nest up quick and pop the wrigglies back in!

:lol2:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Congratulations Naomi! If they're anything like their mother... :flrt:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

:gasp: Poppy's amazing! I've never seen a rabbit that colour. Look forward to seeing babies when they're bopping around. Congrats. :no1:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they look like they have darker ears and saddles in the picture, like butterflys,
you`ll have to check in a couple ofdays and keep us updated on what they are and if they are shiny!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! I bet you got a fright all right! 

Lucky you B1G2F!!! That's a better deal than the supermarkets give you! :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

morrisons do b1g2f :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

not on red satin rabbits :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

true,but i hope the dad`s a red too, you`ll be well pleased:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> morrisons do b1g2f :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I don't shop at Morrisons!! *need a snooty looking smiley at this point* :lol2:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> true,but i hope the dad`s a red too, you`ll be well pleased:2thumb:


he wasn't red but he might have been a satin - will have to check with my friend she was eying up the buck :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

were they in the same cage at the show?


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm glad you didn't accidently chuck them never realising the mistake. Dear little things! :flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats Naomi, exciting to see what they turn out to be???

Jules


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

aaaaaaaaawwwww Ginner babies!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Exciting!!!!  Very cute!!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwww they are so cute, congrats, mummy is gorgeous


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

yes there were 3 bunnies in the same cage but I (stupidely) assumed it was just a "temporary" arrangement for selling-purposes!!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

:flrt: congratulations lovely bunny


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

congratulations :gasp:
I look forward to the photos of them once their fur comes through a bit more.
do you think she got pregnant at the show? how many weeks was it since you collected her?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I bought her back from Holland on April 11th and she had her babies on the 29th so that's only 18 days, she would have fallen pregnant before the show (round about the 29-30th March) but can't understand why the breeder didn't mention she'd been kept in with a buck, it's something I would have told a potential buyer.

I'm not cross at all I'm thrilled to bits - and this morning I saw the little ones and they've got little ginger fluff :flrt:


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

oooh :flrt:

i love bunnies.

the mum is stunning. 

congrats :2thumb:


----------



## echogecko (Jan 12, 2010)

gorgeous lil bunny. can't wait to see more pics of the little freebies. lol


----------



## AnimalKingdom (Apr 15, 2010)

Gorgeous Bunnies :flrt:
Hope to see more piccies soon...
x


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

she's orange :mf_dribble:

never seen a runnybabbit that colour before


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

here are the latest pictures, they both have deep red shiny coats on their backs as you can see, but one of the babies has many bald patches, do you think this is normal in satin-coated bunnies??




























They both have their eyes open and are exceptionally cute : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are gorgeous:flrt:I cant wait to see photos when they have left the nest:flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awwwww! I can't answer any of your questions but soooo cuuuute! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG they are gorgeous!!!! I don't think I have ever wanted a runny babbit so badly!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm soooooo jealous - they are gorgeous!! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> cant wait to see photos when they have left the nest:flrt:


well that will NEVER happen, Poppy feeds them first thing in the morning then burries them under 19 feet of fluff :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the `bald` bits are normal for baby lionheads, it`ll fur up in a bit.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

NaomiR said:


> well that will NEVER happen, Poppy feeds them first thing in the morning then burries them under 19 feet of fluff :lol2:


what a good mum. and to think she's moved countries while pregnant.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Poppy has lost a lot of "form" and I'm now working on helping her to build herself up again bless her, absolutly everything she is goes into these little cuties, I swear the doe is looking more and more like a chihuahua by the minute.......










And this is the little buck who's staying, he is just stunning










Scrummy huh??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh my GOD they are extremely scrummy:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aw! haha. They look so laid back, just going with the flow.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*needs* Nuff said.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

They are the cutest things ive ever seen!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They just have the cutest little faces ever! I soooooo *need* one of these!! :devil:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

they are just fabulous and you can really see the "lion cross" from their Mum in their fluff :flrt:


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

There looks to be a broken in there, so dad can't be the same colour. Anyway, good look I'm sure they turn out gorgeous :2thumb:


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

damn it !!!! why am i allergic to rabbits!!!:bash: they are so sweet:flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Demismith said:


> There looks to be a broken in there, so dad can't be the same colour. Anyway, good look I'm sure they turn out gorgeous :2thumb:


You are right, Dad is satin chinchilla : victory:

I've decided to part with the little boy (the girl is already spoken for) because the lady I got him from is letting me have another unrelated buck who will be more "useful" than Poppy's son :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...rf-satin-lionhead-cross-buck.html#post6244730


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

AWWWWWWWW "! they is so cutsy:gasp:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I got in touch with the lovely lady who I bought Poppy from and she's giving up her entire stud of teddy/satin rabbits, so guess who's having them???

Okay well I obviously haven't got the time space not to mention money for the whole stud but one of my best friends is having half and I'm having the other half.........the BEST news is I'm getting Wolverine who's the Dad to these little ones, this is a picture of him










And this is one of his litters born in Germany, I'm having the little boy in the middle also










The baby on the far right looks just like my buck, well Poppy's buck but you know what I mean!!










And this is Amelie who I'm also having










And Tracie and I are going to fight over these 2 little angels as we're having one each!!


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, you're gonna need another shed! haha. Congratulations on these beautiful new additions!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

In one word * ADORABLE :flrt:*

I look forward to photos of the new additions :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm jealous! :devil:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

they're not coming 'till June (which is good because I'll have to sort some hutches out between now and then) but I'm already really REALLY really excited, especially about Wolverine he's scrummy, and those blue eyes.....

and they all carry the rex gene, fancy that?? a rex satin - I will think I've died and gone to heaven : victory:


----------

